# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Plextor анонсировала новые SSD-накопители M6e Black Edition для энтузиастов

## Labs

На выставке потребительской электроники CES в Лас-Вегасе засветились новинки от японского производителя твердотельных накопителей Plextor. В частности, публика узнала о SSD-накопителях серии M6e Black Edition, ориентированных на энтузиастов.

Инженеры компании Plextor создали их в виде карты PCI-Express 2.0 x4 для компьютеров. На черном металлическом корпусе карты выделяется красный алюминиевый радиатор системы охлаждения.

Внутри этой конструкции находится сам накопитель форм-фактора М.2, который связан с картой расширения для шины PCI-Express. Его собрали на контроллере Marvell 88SS9183 и оборудовали модулем кэш-памяти DRAM на 1 Гб. Эти новинки от Plextor появятся на магазинных полках с объемами памяти 128, 256 и 512 Гб.

M6e Black Edition поддерживает команду TRIM, технологии NCQ для ускорения быстродействия и PlexTurbo 2.0 для увеличения производительности путем кэширования данных в оперативной памяти. Последнее предохраняет от потери данных при неожиданном отключении электропитания или сбоях в операционной системе.

Что касается скорости при записи и чтении в накопителе, то она способна держаться на уровне 625 и 770 Мб/с соответственно. M6e Black Edition может сделать 100 000 операций записи  и 105 000 операций чтения в секунду.

Производитель утверждает, что на один отказ оборудования приходится в среднем 2,4 млн. часов безотказной работы. Все новые SSD Plextor M6e Black Edition будут иметь гарантию качества на 5 лет.

----------

